# Campy Bora vs. Zipp 404



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

Thinking about making a purchase. Looking for input on the difference between the two. In addition is their a place to save a few $ on the Bora's.


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

If you go with the Bora's, check out www.11speed.com. You may already have heard of them -- there are multiple posts about them over in "Hot Deals." They're in Italy, their prices on Campy stuff are frequently better or way better then anything you can get here in the US or even in Europe, and as the posts in that forum may indicate, they have many satisfied customers here (myself included). Looks like their current price on the 2005 model is 1,822 (I'm not a potential Bora buyer, so I don't know if that's good or not). I don't see a listing for the 2006 model, though you might ask them directly -- they answered my emails pretty quickly.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*Thanks*

Hillen,

Thanks for the heads up. Those are the best prices I have seen. 
I appreciate your help.

Best Regards
B cubed


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Have you considered Fulcrum Racing Speed wheels? I've used Boras for a while now and can tell you that they're very durable particularly considering how light they are. Boras have a stronger rim and better hubs than Zipp.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*Fulcrums*

I understand that the Fulcrums are made by Campy. I don't think there is much of a price advantage? Is there a difference to the wheel or just rebranding? I like the look of the Campy's but the price is steep.

Thanks for info.

bbb


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

triple b said:


> I understand that the Fulcrums are made by Campy. I don't think there is much of a price advantage? Is there a difference to the wheel or just rebranding? I like the look of the Campy's but the price is steep.
> 
> Thanks for info.
> 
> bbb



They're basically the same but Fulcrums don't have the fancy carbon hub shells and the rear isn't laced with the G3 spoke pattern. Depending on where you buy you may find '06 Fulcrums for bit less than '06 Boras if the carbon hub shells aren't important to you. '06 Racing Speeds are even $20 less than '05 Boras at 11 Speed. Regarding Campy vs Zipp the overall quality advantage of the Campy seems to be the primary issue as compaired to esthetics. No doubt the Boras look fantastic though.


----------

